

4 Days Left: Fire Assistant U.S. Attorney Steve Heymann - ianstormtaylor
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/fire-assistant-us-attorney-steve-heymann/RJKSY2nb

======
tzs
This petition was started the day after Swartz's suicide, when almost all
public discussion was based on emotional reaction to speculation rather than
sound analysis of the facts. This petition reflects that.

